# Chrono24 selling experience?



## apro41

How do you guys feel about selling high-end watches on Chrono24? I've been debating selling my 15400 AP on Chrono, but besides being an avid watcher of prices, I don't have any buying or selling experience on Chrono. Did a quick search and it seems like the whole process is slightly skewed in the favor of the seller, unlike eBay, which is music to my ears. Thoughts?


----------



## Bidle

Nothing wrong with selling/buying on Chrono. Just use some common sense and you should be fine. You can also try to sell it via some of the better fora.


----------



## apro41

Bidle said:


> Nothing wrong with selling/buying on Chrono. Just use some common sense and you should be fine. You can also try to sell it via some of the better fora.


I'll be sure to list the watch here as well once I pass the 90 days/100 posts requirement. And thanks for the information!


----------



## entrynmbrv

I'm also curious to know if anyone's had a successful sale on C24. How well trafficked is the site? How long did it take to sell? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apro41

entrynmbrv said:


> I'm also curious to know if anyone's had a successful sale on C24. How well trafficked is the site? How long did it take to sell?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The traffic seems to be good. The company that I work for is a distributor of a few watch brands and we just started with Chrono24. We started with our closeouts, no sales yet, but the watches are getting a lot more views than they did on eBay.


----------



## VicLeChic

Sold entry level (Breitling), went well. I'd sell high end too, don't see why not.


----------



## acb1510

Agreed. Something seems off about Chrono24 but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## KhalidMay

I've always wondered about this as well. I believe they're the only site that charges a fee upfront before a sale is even done.


----------



## Tick Talk

I've been getting a lot of spam from Chrono24 lately with encouragements to list. They've clearly undergone a revamp over the past year to increase their presence. As a seller I'd be concerned that private sale items would be lost in the clutter of dealer inventory that dominates the site. As a buyer I'd be aware the site is simply a conduit so I'd need to be comfortable with the seller, which again puts private sales at a disadvantage.


----------



## onnomon

I've listed two watches on chrono24, let's see how it pans out. I had listings on WUS, TZ, and TRF awhile back. The asking prices were more than competitive with the rest of the market, not much action. So, I figured if they don't get traction in a chrono24 6 month listing i'll get refunded. In the meantime I will list again on the forums. That said, it's a good place for collectors to look given the search functions but i'm not sure about the general public wanting to get pre-owned, given the relative obscurity of the site.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Like on ebay always buy the seller before buying the watch, always.


----------



## JonB79

Interesting. Looking to use them soon.


----------



## rGi

I don't like that they charge you up front for the listing fee, which is keeping me from listing my Franck Muller MB


----------



## mj421

Chrono24 is a safe (?) place to buy, if you make sure the piece is what you paid for and making sure they know it if it is not.


----------



## correctomundo

Where else would you go besides EBAY?..The choices seem limited

Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

rGi said:


> it's just so hard reaching the 100 post count on here, also I don't like that C24 makes you pay listing fee up front


You might want to note that speed posting is against forum rules.


----------



## PJ S

Bradjhomes said:


> You might want to note that speed posting is against forum rules.


Lol - with 57 posts in 5½ years almost, I'd say your definition of speed posting differs considerably from most others'!


----------



## correctomundo

That's pretty funny account 57 posts


----------



## Bradjhomes

PJ S said:


> Lol - with 57 posts in 5½ years almost, I'd say your definition of speed posting differs considerably from most others'!


He's at 70 now. 33 in the first 5 and a bit years. 37 in the last 12 hours.


----------



## PJ S

^
Well what do you expect when the site moved the goalposts?
Maybe if instead of just post count, a member’s tenure here also counted towards accessing the sales section, then there wouldn’t be a need for those with below the threshold numbers to increase their postings just to get back to what they had when first joining.
When it comes to things to pre-occupy the minds of VerticalScope, the lack of https certification should be their immediate priority, and keeping our details secure and encrypted. After that, they can then focus on what harm speedposting poses, from those who’ve been here many a year.


----------



## Bradjhomes

PJ S said:


> ^
> Well what do you expect when the site moved the goalposts?
> Maybe if instead of just post count, a member's tenure here also counted towards accessing the sales section, then there wouldn't be a need for those with below the threshold numbers to increase their postings just to get back to what they had when first joining.


Tenure counts too.


PJ S;44472125
When it comes to things to pre-occupy the minds of VerticalScope said:


> I don't disagree, but what is in Verticalscope's realm and what is in the realm of forum moderators and members (the members were consulted about the rule change and the majority voted for it) are two different things.
> 
> Moderators enforce the rules that the members agreed on. Verticalscope own the forum and deal with the security, software, etc. Their really isn't much overlap, so moderators do what we can while VS deal with their stuff.


----------



## Sherhan

lets not deter away from the thread topic?

i agreed with many here.
the front upcharge to the sellers before any sale is kind of ridiculous but then again, it seems the site is heavily visited as well as on their mobile app.

i listed my Stowa there and hope it goes well!

cheers


----------



## wintershade

All the above points are valid, but has anyone actually had a good selling process (as a private seller) on Chrono24. Traffic doesn?t mean buyers. I?m just curious also, as someone with a couple unique pieces to flip and wanting to get best price for lower traffic / rarer watches.


----------



## boxsash

I'm considering selling through them though there asking for fee's up front which if I sell on a forum isn't much use for me. I'd need to add the fees to the forum price and that's not really what its about. 

I bought a watch through them and they only accept credit cards if I remember rightly. They also charge a heavy escrow fee to hold your money, when buying, until you receive the watch and are happy to have the money released to the seller. they are getting a bite of the cherry from both the buyer and seller. When I listed the make and model of the watch I want to sell they suggested a sky high selling price too. 

I think I'll keep on with the forums for now and see how it goes. It seems that no one, who has found this post, has had a private sale on their site.


----------



## WTSP

Chrono24 is strange. They have an interesting selection, but the prices are high. I wouldn’t buy off of the site unless I knew that I could negotiate, but I don’t really see a channel to do that. Maybe just contacting the seller would work, but it doesn’t seem as immediate and accessible as eBay. So far I’ve only ever window shopped there and never sold. Perhaps they occupy a higher end niche of the market than eBay or local for sale ads. I doubt I’ll ever buy off of them though.


----------



## d3javu96

You do know you can suggest price can't you? Which is the equivalent of an offer. What I noticed is dealers don't check msg frequent enough, so I would just call them to negotiate. I never used the escrow service before so can't comment, but you can take papal as payment method and get protected that way using pp's tc.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

d3javu96 said:


> You do know you can suggest price can't you? Which is the equivalent of an offer. What I noticed is dealers don't check msg frequent enough, so I would just call them to negotiate. I never used the escrow service before so can't comment, but you can take papal as payment method and get protected that way using pp's tc.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


That's what I figured. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## matt009au

I've sold numerous watches on Chrono24, partly owing to not having much to say on here. 

My experiences so far have been good. You get a refund of the fee after six months if the item doesn't sell and things seem to be set up in favour of the seller (which is a breath of fresh air when compared to ebay). 

Like anything there are scammers and timewasters. Just have to be careful (generally I only offer bankwire for buyers without references)

The only annoying thing is that once my passport expired they cancelled their escrow service for my sales.


----------



## KindaDevil

matt009au said:


> I've sold numerous watches on Chrono24, partly owing to not having much to say on here.
> 
> My experiences so far have been good. You get a refund of the fee after six months if the item doesn't sell and things seem to be set up in favour of the seller (which is a breath of fresh air when compared to ebay).
> 
> Like anything there are scammers and timewasters. Just have to be careful (generally I only offer bankwire for buyers without references)
> 
> The only annoying thing is that once my passport expired they cancelled their escrow service for my sales.


Would the buyers simply wire the money in advance? there is the risk for both sides, I think? what about PayPal?


----------



## polivier

I'm also thinking of using Chrono24, the escrow service seems interesting but what's to prevent a dishonest buyer from claiming the watch did not ship, or he got a fake, or it's not as advertised etc.

Typical process I've used so far both in buying and selling via forums such as this one is to vet the other party, let them vet me as well, only offer & accept wires. 
I've even offered live skype session to let the buyer "see" the watch.
So far every purchase & sale I've this way has been smooth as silk.

How does the process work with Chrono24 ? once you've listed the watch & paid your fee, once a buyer makes an offer, can the seller and buyer go through a similar mutual vetting process, or are all exchanges done via Chrono24 ?

Best Regards,
Pierre,


----------



## Rokovakian

My experience with selling there was terrible. I post my watch there for $2200 obo, the cheapest price this used model in mint condition sold for according to eBay, and over the next few months I get nothing but lowballers offering less than half my asking price and still expecting free shipping from the US to Europe. There was no use in making reasonable counteroffers hundreds below my starting price, they were all rejected. GTFO of here with that BS. Then all the lowballs get topped off with a buyer who never paid. That's when I was like, "Ok eff Chrono24. I'm done". 

I put the watch up on eBay and it sells ten days later, for just $7 less than the what the flaky buyer from Chrono24 probably never intended to pay anyway. The fees are higher with eBay but so are one's chances at selling, and eBay knows this. That's the free market at work.


----------



## drcab

Chrono24 takes a large chunk of selling price


----------



## Tick Talk

Chrono24 is taking 6.5% from sellers vs 10% on eBay. What concerns most with Chrono24 is their new emphasis to collect as many listings as possible and gain commissions based on volume, which may signal an IPO coming. I was getting telephone calls from the regional manager with offers of a commission holiday but only on items that sold within the month; not a reasonable timeframe IMO.

The downside of Chrono24's push for listings at all costs is that dealers and fakes have increased dramatically on their platform. That, and those annoying fake listings for upcoming auctions. Forums are still #1 in my book for the best buyer _and_ seller experience.

Edit: should also mention that most auction houses skim 40% or more from the sale; 25% from the buyer and another 15% from the seller!


----------



## nfetterly

Tick Talk said:


> Chrono24 is taking 6.5% from sellers vs 10% on eBay. What concerns most with Chrono24 is their new emphasis to collect as many listings as possible and gain commissions based on volume, which may signal an IPO coming. I was getting telephone calls from the regional manager with offers of a commission holiday but only on items that sold within the month; not a reasonable timeframe IMO.
> 
> The downside of Chrono24's push for listings at all costs is that dealers and fakes have increased dramatically on their platform. That, and those annoying fake listings for upcoming auctions. Forums are still #1 in my book for the best buyer _and_ seller experience.


I'm on flashlight (yes flashlights up at $1000 to $2000, have a $400 flashlight going to Croatia this week) and camera forums where I buy / sell. Getting my post count here to where I can sell as well (bought a Sinn UX last week, very happy with that transaction). I'd stick with forum specific watch/flashlight/camera where it's user to user.

Looked at Stowa on Chrono24, Stowa has the Marine listed, but I'd rather specify what I want & buy it directly through their site - or wait for one here....


----------



## whatsarolex

Like others have stated, use common sense. You're always going to have to deal with some ass-hat regardless of platform. I used to sell on ebay but stopped because it's seller protections have gotten worse and is more expensive between ebay/paypal charges.


----------



## quattro98

Not interested in selling, but I’ve always wondered about the large number of dealers with prices that seem too low on Chrono24. When I’m looking at watches I don’t really look at the individuals selling on Chrono24, but stick to forums 1st and occasionally eBay.


----------



## whatsarolex

quattro98 said:


> Not interested in selling, but I've always wondered about the large number of dealers with prices that seem too low on Chrono24. When I'm looking at watches I don't really look at the individuals selling on Chrono24, but stick to forums 1st and occasionally eBay.


I've noticed a number of them are Russian dealers that do not ship.


----------



## quattro98

whatsarolex said:


> I've noticed a number of them are Russian dealers that do not ship.


Yes, I wonder what that's about. I'm not planning to find out anytime soon.


----------



## SpankyMcGee

I haven't sold anything there but I have made a purchase, with negotiation, from a seller in Spain and my experience was good.


----------



## jpoehler

I have a few pieces listed but nothing has sold yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azizu

bought through Chrono24 and it was good experience. make sure to select a seller with lots of trusted check-out.
i tried selling through Chrono24 and wasn't the same experience.


----------



## VisoOk

I have sold my Omega PO in 2 weeks. The process was easy. For your and buyers protection they will set up an escrow account until watch is received. I just listed a Speedmaster about 2 weeks ago and no luck so far. However, I can see that people are looking at it.


----------



## danc1996

Azizu said:


> bought through Chrono24 and it was good experience. make sure to select a seller with lots of trusted check-out.
> i tried selling through Chrono24 and wasn't the same experience.


What happened when you tried to sell?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy08

My experience buying was good, selling on the other hand is hit or miss like everything else. You can be there for 2 days or 2 years waiting for someone to buy.


----------



## royer07

I just listed a watch for sale in Chrono24 it was easy and straight forward.


----------



## yuji

I sold a JLC and Rolex on Chrono24 before and it did its job overall. I have considered selling more stuff on there but have ended up selling to friends instead.


----------



## watchguy-007

easy to list and sale a watch


----------



## lakjat

I have listed my first one for sale... still waiting... Hope to see a smooth transaction. Listing was a breeze though.....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffin 27

lakjat said:


> I have listed my first one for sale... still waiting... Hope to see a smooth transaction. Listing was a breeze though.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


If I read their FAQ's correctly they take a fee upon sales of the watch of 6.5 % or $299 MAX. Which is not bad at all. I'm thinking of listing my Daytona on there and a small fee of 299 to get it sold it's reasonable.

Of course if you were selling a watch for only $1,000 then the 6.5 percent might seem like a lot.


----------



## lakjat

I think if you have paypal as a payment option, you may need to shell out a little more....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2

I had the experience of not reading all their terms and basically you aren't allowed to list/sell the watch anywhere else and if you want to have the listing removed AFTER 90 days you are required to show proof of ownership of the watch in the form of a photo ID and the watch in the same photo with the time set according to what they are looking for. In my case I had a watch that didn't sell on Chrono 24 after 2 1/2 months and I ended up having a friend out of state want it. Not realizing the aforementioned requirements I sent it to him and subsequently was stuck with the listing. I guess if the watch sells fast you have no issues, if you don't have a quick sale, you're stuck with it until the 90 days is up.


----------



## Wallsy87

Is there any way of seeing previous completed sales in Chrono24 like you can on eBay? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

I've gotten low balled a lot trying g to sell. Still haven't sold anything. I've heard the escrow service really doesn't provide much protection. When I bought my latest Breitling, we just agreed to forget the escrow and use PayPal. Everything was fine

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Calefornia

My concern as a seller is having a buyer dispute it was received. This is the same with ebay. Does providing tracking information to chrono24/ebay eliminate any risk for a seller?


----------



## TedPhatana

Buyers do this.

You need to video and photograph what you put in the box.

Also, maybe have an off line conversation with the buyer and trade non-expired identification to get comfortable.

Nothing is absolute but doing the above slims your chances of fraud.



Calefornia said:


> My concern as a seller is having a buyer dispute it was received. This is the same with ebay. Does providing tracking information to chrono24/ebay eliminate any risk for a seller?


----------



## dmytro_yaroshenko

Hi!
Does anyone know how to look at the sold items on chrono24?
I think to use the services of this site for the sale of my expensive lots. Cheap items I think it’s much easier to sell on ebay.
Thanks.


----------



## jpoehler

I have done some deals on chrono. Good site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cost&Found

I sold a Baume & mercier watch on chrono24. it was an easy experience. i liked the two way escrow system also. it took about 3 weeks to sell.


----------



## newyorktimes88

Has anyone ever had a claim against them on ebay as a seller? Trying to figure out risk as opposed to Chrono24/forums.


----------



## lisine

haven't had the best of luck, I listed a Omega Two Tone on there, and it sat there for 6 months(and my price was the second lowest for this model)


----------



## rfipps6201

Same, not a huge fan. they are pretty swamped with product. Watches get a lot of attention, but don't move. I sold 1 Omega Panda dial on there and it was a fairly good experience, but to have them tied up on there for 90 days is not worth it. There are better routes to take.


----------



## R_rated

tweaked2 said:


> I had the experience of not reading all their terms and basically you aren't allowed to list/sell the watch anywhere else and if you want to have the listing removed AFTER 90 days you are required to show proof of ownership of the watch in the form of a photo ID and the watch in the same photo with the time set according to what they are looking for. In my case I had a watch that didn't sell on Chrono 24 after 2 1/2 months and I ended up having a friend out of state want it. Not realizing the aforementioned requirements I sent it to him and subsequently was stuck with the listing. I guess if the watch sells fast you have no issues, if you don't have a quick sale, you're stuck with it until the 90 days is up.


I saw my overseas on Chrono24 and called the dealer direct knowing that I had a minimum of 300$ negotiating room The transaction was done 100% without Chrono24. Maybe this stipulation is only for consumers?


----------



## iwhelan

Are people generally still pleased with the experience of selling a watch on Chrono 24? I was thinking of using the service.


----------



## cratercraver

iwhelan said:


> Are people generally still pleased with the experience of selling a watch on Chrono 24? I was thinking of using the service.


Given that you meet the requirements for selling here, does that imply you haven't had good luck transacting here?


----------



## Black5

cratercraver said:


> Given that you meet the requirements for selling here, does that imply you haven't had good luck transacting here?


And what are you planning on selling when you get to 100 posts?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Sergeant Major

WTSP said:


> Chrono24 is strange. They have an interesting selection, but the prices are high. I wouldn't buy off of the site unless I knew that I could negotiate, but I don't really see a channel to do that. Maybe just contacting the seller would work, but it doesn't seem as immediate and accessible as eBay. So far I've only ever window shopped there and never sold. Perhaps they occupy a higher end niche of the market than eBay or local for sale ads. I doubt I'll ever buy off of them though.


You can private message the seller. He can change his offering price. The thing is you have so many people who are not honest in deed. So by time you adjust the price, they no longer want it or now make a lowball. That is the worse part.

I like the escrow system they use and while 6% is steep you can make it up by passing that cost, shipping, insurance on by your listing price. It is the only way a small home town guys can figure it out. No tax write offs, business expense advantages, or and direct Brand connections.

I have a series of highly desired limited watches and people want retail or lower for a high demand low density product. I politely direct them to the many sites that do not carry the Sold out product or the ones that have the watch at 30-50% higher than my offering. If you are a collector the price is amazing. If you just want a cheapo deal to brag about on WUS, I am probably the devil.

Demand and availability matter, Rolex seems to have a whole marketing scheme that sellers take advantage of. I will never get rich in this hobby but it is rewarding most of the time. Being retired helps, lol! But when a guy finds his grail or collection completing rare bird you can feel the excitement in their emails. That is a cool feeling.


----------



## sieglo

I've purchased four watches (two Overseas, one Lange, one vintage IWC) over the last 6 months and haven't had any issues. There are a lot of overpriced watches listed, however -- the real market price seems to generally be lower than the lowest listed price for a given model.


----------



## NM-1

I had good luck selling my GO Panorama and Moser there.


----------



## Dapuma

How does their escrow service work for buying? Is it as secure as PayPal for a buyer or is it better to do everything through PayPal? I was always curious about buying (versus selling) there.


----------



## iwhelan

I want to provide a bit of feedback. I recently used Chrono 24 to sell a watch. It went smoothly, although it was a bit disconcerting to mail off a $10k+ watch without having the funds in my account. I used USPS Registered mail, which is the safest way to ship something in my opinion, although it's not the fastest. The buyer received the watch, and then there was a 7 day waiting period before the funds were released from escrow. I guess this is in case the seller has a problem with the buyer? Or, more cynically, it could be so that C24 collects a little interest on your funds. I don't know, but either way, the funds did make it to my bank account minus their commission fee.


----------



## nets

I bought several watches on chrono24 and there were no problems. I sold the watch on chrono24 and a 6.5% commission was deducted. From what I know on eBay, the commission is 10%. I think Chrono24 is a good platform to sell or buy a watch.


----------



## Maverixk

I have purchased multiple times from Chrono24, 

Just be safe, have it shipped to your regular address on chrono24 to remain protected, 

Also remember to pay via their escrow. 


End of the day, buy the seller. 

You should always know who you're dealing with.


----------



## sagar.tolaney

Chrono24 is certainly better than ebay. Chrono24 just charges 6.5% commission whereas Ebay will charge at least 10% if not more. Plus ebay always sides with the buyers whereas Chrono24 you will be protected via their escrow service. but try for reddit/ watchexchange and WUS once you get past your 100th post. GLWS!


----------



## horologywonders

i've bought two watches off of Chrono24 since the beginning of March, one from a private seller in Russia, and another from a grey dealer in NYC. Both were perfectly fine and hassle-free. One thing I like to do, is when looking up a particular dealer's wares on the site, i like to google and see if they have an actual company website, and compare the prices they've listed on their own website, with what they've listed on chrono. the guy i bought from NY actually had a higher price on chrono than on his site, and i made him an offer on Chrono24, for the price he had on his company website (it was a fair deal for the piece in question), and he agreed. like someone else mentioned, always look for vendors with plenty of positive reviews, and vendors who have plenty of good-quality pics of the ACTUAL item being sold, not just one stock photo that you've seen at half a dozen websites.


----------



## Wansy

horologywonders said:


> i've bought two watches off of Chrono24 since the beginning of March, one from a private seller in Russia, and another from a grey dealer in NYC. Both were perfectly fine and hassle-free. One thing I like to do, is when looking up a particular dealer's wares on the site, i like to google and see if they have an actual company website, and compare the prices they've listed on their own website, with what they've listed on chrono. the guy i bought from NY actually had a higher price on chrono than on his site, and i made him an offer on Chrono24, for the price he had on his company website (it was a fair deal for the piece in question), and he agreed. like someone else mentioned, always look for vendors with plenty of positive reviews, and vendors who have plenty of good-quality pics of the ACTUAL item being sold, not just one stock photo that you've seen at half a dozen websites.


I also look up the shop address (if they have one) on Google maps.


----------



## texwatch

I have had nothing but great experiences buying from Chrono24. I generally find great price and because most of the sellers are dealers, you can usually check out their websites.


----------



## agtprvctr

Reviving this old thread, I'm a first time seller as well. I don't have enough posts to sell on here, so I guess Chrono24 is my only shot. I'm a private seller not a dealer. I have two primary concerns:

How do you insure the shipment? According to another thread, FedEx and UPS' insurance limits seem to cap out at $700 for jewelry-type items.
How's Chrono24's seller protection? I understand there's an escrow system, but what's to stop the buyer from claiming I sent them an empty box or different item, then actually returning an empty box or different watch back to me?

Thanks!


----------



## NotPennysBoat

agtprvctr said:


> Reviving this old thread, I'm a first time seller as well. I don't have enough posts to sell on here, so I guess Chrono24 is my only shot. I'm a private seller not a dealer. I have two primary concerns:
> 
> How do you insure the shipment? According to another thread, FedEx and UPS' insurance limits seem to cap out at $700 for jewelry-type items.
> How's Chrono24's seller protection? I understand there's an escrow system, but what's to stop the buyer from claiming I sent them an empty box or different item, then actually returning an empty box or different watch back to me?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm in the same boat, look forward to hearing from more experienced sellers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rand777

Curious as well, looking to sell my first one soon.


----------



## agtprvctr

Best I can tell is put insurance on the shipment and film yourself placing the watch into the shipping box then zoom in on the label.


----------



## RLC

Four transactions, one USA, three overseas all worked out well, three I kept and the return to Germany was completed without a problem.
Do the homework & compare what's out there.


----------

